# Fuel line coming off



## bfriendly (Sep 16, 2012)

OK, so I just replaced the Fuel Pump Assembly on my truck. Then the new one fails due to two hoses coming off within the assembly...........I put them back on............it failed again..........I put a zip strip on the Dinky one and made sure the big one was on all the way and tight...................the big one came off again.................I have had 4 failures within the last week and a half........

I have googled and found I should put a clamp on them, but I am concerned with maybe another underlying issue? I have a new fuel pump coming again, but am ready to try again with just the addition of the clamps and a little bit more 


Anyone else gone through this?


----------



## CC Rider (Sep 16, 2012)

Got a picture? I had similar trouble with my farm truck, but fuel line to carb connection was what gave me trouble. I ended up using threaded fittings and steel tube, vibration was in issue with the steel tube and I had to stabilize the tube. Haven't had any problems recently.


----------



## DAVE (Sep 17, 2012)

You didn't say year or model but if it has a fuel pump module the whole assembly should be replaced as a unit. The parts store will sell you a stand alone pump for the module but usually it causes problems like the one you described.


----------



## cuda67bnl (Sep 17, 2012)

clamps.......


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 17, 2012)

DAVE said:


> You didn't say year or model but if it has a fuel pump module the whole assembly should be replaced as a unit. The parts store will sell you a stand alone pump for the module but usually it causes problems like the one you described.



Sorry, its a 2000 Sonoma, so the FP Assembly goes into the top of the tank, which I have become quite efficient at removal and re-installation

I think I gonna pull again tomorrow and apply the clamp on the main hose. ..........it was a new assembly that was just installed................I might also note that it is a NEW $48 part ordered off Ebay; Autosone and O'reilly want $271+ for one.

BUT, after two tow truck bills in the last week, and two times pulling it home with the help of some good friends with straps and chains, I'll be paranoid to drive it, to say the least


----------



## chadf (Sep 17, 2012)

Are the little clips in the fuel line that attach to the male outlets of the pump/lines ? They have to be even and "snap" into place.


----------



## Inthegarge (Sep 17, 2012)

If your referring to the hoses that attach to the pump and metal fuel line, they are supposed to be clamped. You have too much fuel pressure for the to stay on otherwise.....


----------



## GoldDot40 (Sep 17, 2012)

Buyer beware.....you say you bought it off eBay? What brand did the box say on it? It might have been just $48 for a reason. A clamp won't work either unless the metal line has a flared end to keep it from slipping off when you tighten the clamp.


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 18, 2012)

Bassquatch said:


> Buyer beware.....you say you bought it off eBay? What brand did the box say on it? It might have been just $48 for a reason. A clamp won't work either unless the metal line has a flared end to keep it from slipping off when you tighten the clamp.



I bought the fuel pump about a year ago, due to my gas guage not working; its part of the fuel pump assembly.  I just never installed it til about 2 weeks ago, when my fuel pump gave out.  Of course I threw out the new box and old pump, but I am sure I got it from the same folks as I am waiting on the next new one.

It came from HERKO, a "High Performance" fuel pump manufacturer out of Miami...............the part is New, but of course they wont honor any warrantee unless it is installed by a license mechanic, blah blah blah.......

The HOSE that keeps coming off is the main line that runs top to bottom, Inside the Fuel Pump Assembly; its a flex type hose, maybe 1/2 in size............hoping this rain will stop, but it looks like it will be tomorrow before I can get it out


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 18, 2012)

here is the link to the fuel pump...........the hose coming off is the clear flanged one in the middle of the pump; its coming off at the bottom side.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/150890411665?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## cuda67bnl (Sep 18, 2012)

It should have some type of clamp on it. Maybe they overlooked it when they assembled it.


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 19, 2012)

Here is a photo and yes, the hose came off, AGAIN!


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 19, 2012)

A Clamp and a Prayer


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 19, 2012)

cuda67bnl said:


> It should have some type of clamp on it. Maybe they overlooked it when they assembled it.



I did get another new FP Assembly, looked exactly the same, but no clamp on it either...........I am gonna give this clamp a chance and hopefully send the new one back


----------



## cuda67bnl (Sep 19, 2012)

How is the other end of that hose attached? If it is the same way, it's gonna blow there next........


----------



## mattech (Sep 19, 2012)

did the factory pump have a clamp at that spot? if it keeps blowing of it might be building up pressure, putting a clamp on there may just cause the system to fail somewhere elsle, or it could just be cheap tubing thta is not seating onto the barbed fitting. keep us updated.


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 19, 2012)

GM and cheap fuel pumps dont go together to well.  I would only use a GM delphi unit because any other is junk and a GM delphi is not been that good here latley. 

Its a good thing you have gotten good at removeing the pump cause with a forty eight dollar pump I would suspect that you will be going back in there pretty soon.


----------



## Casey81 (Sep 19, 2012)

I would go back OE. I am not big on servicing just the pump alone. I always get the whole pump/sender assembly. It costs a little more upfront but you don't end up in the situation you are in now. No Airtex or whatever off brand whitebox crap the parts guys want to push OE brand only so Delphi all the way.


----------



## LIGHTNING (Sep 19, 2012)

Is your fuel pressure regulator not by passing fuel causing to much pressure to build up in the line?


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 20, 2012)

LIGHTNING said:


> Is your fuel pressure regulator not by passing fuel causing to much pressure to build up in the line?



Pressure at least at the check valve is a steady 55-57PSI

Not sure about that though, have not gotten into the regulator.......is it not in this assembly? This assembly has the fuel pump and gas guage on it, it is all one unit.

It is also Guaranteed for a Year, but only with certified Installation..........I am not Mechanically certified

I have always done repairs myself and I just cannot see spending $275+ for the same thing(Part) I can buy off Ebay, with similar warrantee, for $48, shipped to my door...........installation is a little in depth, but nothing 1 person cant do in about 1.5 hrs, by themself.





> did the factory pump have a clamp at that spot? if it keeps blowing of it might be building up pressure, putting a clamp on there may just cause the system to fail somewhere elsle, or it could just be cheap tubing thta is not seating onto the barbed fitting. keep us updated.



Nope and not on the new one(Second new one)...............seems as though I installed one about 6 or 7 years ago that was the higher priced version and I remember the gas guage quick working in about 6 months............the truck ran so I kept a full tank and tracked miles...........I get almost 20mpg and I keep my foot IN IT


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 20, 2012)

Gaducker said:


> GM and cheap fuel pumps dont go together to well.  I would only use a GM delphi unit because any other is junk and a GM delphi is not been that good here latley.
> 
> Its a good thing you have gotten good at removeing the pump cause with a forty eight dollar pump I would suspect that you will be going back in there pretty soon.



I am about to learn to take the bed off and drive it like that if it happens One More Time!

Anything I can get Factory Direct.............I'll take it


----------



## NOYDB (Sep 21, 2012)

Just me but any hose under pressure should have a clamp.

http://www.lacannesmarine.net/-detail.htm?productId=17663720&optionId=&source=gmf

or like these:

http://www.carolinaboatoutfitters.c...snapper-clamp-nylon-516-hose-5441582q-p-77141


----------



## bfriendly (Oct 7, 2012)

*Update on the fuel pump issue*

OK, so it dies on me again, but it did NOT blow any hose. Just not spinning the pump. I checked and had power all the way to the pump, but it would not turn.......I tried the new one too, same thing. Bought a $275 one from AZ, same thing(took that one back)

Somehow, I lost my ground connection, so I ended up tying it into the frame and it is working Great!  Since I ONLY paid $48 for the fuel pump(s), I put the new one in..........a few weeks later and I am ready to put the bed back on!

Then, More issues arose, but thats going into a new thread.........this one has given me closure, but I still  it keeps working


----------

